# Boy Shot tuber



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Before I talk about any slingshot, I make sure I can shoot it accurately and comfortably so I can give it my honest opinion. When I talk about my accuracy, I mean I'm shooting well for my ability.
View attachment 262014
View attachment 262014












.






. The groove serves as a great aiming mark for me.I haven't tried it to see, but Im thinking it would be a great slingshot to start a beginner on.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Ohhhhh that's a nice looking flip, Tag!!


----------



## Wreck-it (Mar 25, 2019)

Is this the famous, Old'#5. Very cool.


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Love curves, looks a comfy hold.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

This one is #8


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

nice work.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Looking good Tag! Hopefully you’ll get more time to shoot


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Wreck-it said:


> Is this the famous, Old'#5. Very cool.


But very similar. I have been thinking on getting a #8.

I sure hope Mr. Hays gets more of ole #5.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

thats a great job of finishing on that lovin the rounding on everywhere!


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

skarrd said:


> thats a great job of finishing on that lovin the rounding on everywhere!


what he said.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I have to be honest, it’s been awhile but I think this one was already finished when Bill sent it to me. I’ve ordered 2 more just in case one of my nephews need one


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Tag said:


> I have to be honest, it's been awhile but I think this one was already finished when Bill sent it to me. I've ordered 2 more just in case one of my nephews need one


Hi Uncle Tag!! :looney:


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

I still need to finish the one I have. The size of these is just about perfect for EDC.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I have a blank tube shooter, so this afternoon I decided to see if my idea on this frame would help me. So far it has, Im still working on it, but I wanted to point what I feel helps me to control the slingshot. I want to barely smooth the edges, so I have a smooth flat surface to grasp the slingshot. I grind a little shoot it, grind a little more???? Other than making it look smoother, I'm finished. It makes me like the blank slingshots a lot better, because I can make it mine???? it may not make me any better,but it's comfortable ????






. It keeps me from rolling the slingshot. It's like when I buy a recliner???? comfort is number one along with quality.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

The following is my opinion, so take it as that I’ve got a couple of youngsters who want to shoot slingshots, and I feel this tube shooter is the one for them to learn.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

. Bought a flapper disc to clean the aluminum up, still have a little ways to go.


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

That is looking good, like what you're doing with it


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

Hi Tag , wanted to ask you if these are available on pocket predators website ?


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Yes they are, sorry I didn’t get back with you sooner.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I wish I could figure out exactly what makes the tuber so much easier for me to focus on the target. I definitely like the groove sight Since I’ve been shooting this slingshot, my accuracy is steadily getting better. I never thought I would like the thicker body on a slingshot, but I seemed to have gotten very comfortable with it. Maybe it’s a coincidence that my accuracy has gotten better since switching to the tuber.


----------

